# Allow me to RE-introduce myslf



## xquizite (Feb 6, 2010)

Heyyy everyone.
_*ITS BEEN SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LONG*_ since ive been on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




everything go soo hectic & just havent had time to keep building up my MAC collection or get on here.

_but..._

I just wanted to say hello AGAIN. My names *Sheryl* & im STILL a MAC fan lol. 


I know theres ALOT of new ppl on here so feel free to say HELLO!

<3


----------



## Cinci (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello!!!!


----------



## SuSana (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Veela (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello


----------



## Purple (Feb 7, 2010)

hi! and welcome back!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## xxmichellexx (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Sheryl! Glad to meet you.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 7, 2010)

Glad to have you back with us.


----------



## xquizite (Feb 8, 2010)

AWW thanks everyone!

Im GLAD to be back on here!
Dont be a stranger!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 8, 2010)

welcome back!


----------



## dnelson (Feb 9, 2010)

welcome back!!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Sheryl!! Welcome back!!


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## dnelson (Feb 11, 2010)

hello! welcome to specktra!


----------



## Melxo (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello!! 

Welcome Back!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

back to Specktra!


----------

